# POI



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

Found this young man, Alex, in Detroit at Belle Isle. It was kind of neat. Did the best I could with what I had. POI is a performance art, never heard of it until that day.  

1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2016)

so in other words: dude lives with parents?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> so in other words: dude lives with parents?


Lol. Actually no, he is going to college in Detroit, out of school for summer, and there practicing for up coming low paid gigs in the area. He is actually in school for performing arts. Seemed like a nice young man.


----------



## Designer (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, since I've paid for it, here is Wikipedia's entry:

Poi (performance art) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2016)

Dont try to humanize people so I look bad when I poke fun!!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Dont try to humanize people so I look bad when I poke fun!!!!


LMAO


----------



## weepete (Jul 18, 2016)

Poi are awesome, just really fun to do and waste some time. It's even better when you get confident enough to try the fire poi.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a cousin that does a little fire Poi, I don't think she is very good, but it is just a hobby.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > so in other words: dude lives with parents?
> ...


So he'll be moving back in with his parents as soon as he graduates...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof (Jul 18, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> I have a cousin that does a little fire Poi, I don't think she is very good, but it is just a hobby.


I suggest she wear only natural fibers. They don't catch fire as easily as synthetics.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 18, 2016)

otherprof said:


> I suggest she wear only natural fibers. They don't catch fire as easily as synthetics.



And if it does, it doesn't melt onto you like flaming tar! 
I have that you always want to make sure to wash a new flannel shirt if you are using a cutting torch or something, because they all this flannel fuze/dust from the factory on them, and the dust burns as a flash fire!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

I suggest nothing


----------



## baturn (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought poi was a  paste made of taro root.


----------

